# SCHWINN Factory 1967 / '68 Sting-ray Mini-Twinn 5 Speed



## koolbikes (Nov 20, 2021)

Here is some photos I took back on 4-26-2019 at the last Memory Lane Bicycle Swap Meet of a Factory Built  SCHWINN Sting-ray Mini-Twinn 5 Speed Bicycle. Serial # LCxxxxxx 1967 Original Campus Green paint, (your not faking this color), Rear Union Drum Brake 5 speed Hub, Braze-on's for cable guides, Braze-on for Shifter. An Amazing Piece!
Anyone else see this Bicycle ? ... Any Schwinn Documents? ... Prototype?


----------

